# ¿Necesito un cross-over? Soy un principiante



## Matiasd (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola, me uni recientemente a la comunidad. Se poco y nada sobre electronica, ahora mismo estaba armando mi propio sistema de audio (no se me ocurre otra manera de llamarlo) para mi computadora.

Mi problema es que, al saber solo lo basico, no tengo idea de si un cross-over es necesario en todos los sistemas de audio. Con esto quiero decir, ¿Si voy a armar un sistema de audio de no mas de 54 Watts RMS/4 (13.5 en cada 1), necesito un cross-over para el sub woofer y los medios?

Voy a armar un sistema de audio bastante raro por asi decirlo. Uso un stereo de auto como amplificador.

Usare:
1 Sub Woofer Sony XS-GTX121L. 

2 Medios Sony XS-GT1638F (3 vias)

2 Medios Sony XS-PKF6920 (vienen con el auto-stereo, en vez de dejarlos tirados los uso)

1 Auto-stereo Sony CDX-GT520U

Tengo una serie de preguntas, que si podrian contestar realmente me ayudarian demasiado.

1_ ¿Necesito usar Cross-overs? ¿De ser asi cuantos y para que?
2_ ¿Encuentran algun problema con el sistema de audio que tengo planeado armar?
3_ No entiendo nada de cross-overs ¿Todos los equipos de musica los usan?
4_ ¿En que me cambiaria el no usar cross-over?
5_ ¿Puedo quemar el woofer si dejo que le lleguen frecuencias mas altas de las que soporta? (lo lei en un foro y no logro entender porque)

Por favor, expliquenme como si fuera un nene de 10 años que no entiende absolutamente nada. Con esto quiero decir que no sea muy compleja la explicacion. No es que no entienda nada y me cueste aprender, pero la verdad es que tengo tantos nombres de cosas en la cabeza que estoy mas perdido que Colon en su viaje a hacia Asia (descubrimiento de america).


----------



## chispas81 (Feb 15, 2014)

1_ ¿Necesito usar Cross-overs? ¿De ser asi cuantos y para que?

Para lo que tu pretendes hacer no necesariamente

2_ ¿Encuentran algun problema con el sistema de audio que tengo planeado armar?

No hay problema,es el mismo sistema de un auto

3_ No entiendo nada de cross-overs ¿Todos los equipos de musica los usan?

Unos si,otros no.
4_ ¿En que me cambiaria el no usar cross-over?

como dije antes,no es necesario usarlo

5_ ¿Puedo quemar el woofer si dejo que le lleguen frecuencias mas altas de las que soporta? (lo lei en un foro y no logro entender porque)

No creo,un woofer esta ideado para trabajar a un cierto rango de frecuencias,si le llegan mas altas o mas bajas simplemente no se van a escuchar bien


Para el subwoofer vas a necesitar otro amplificador mas potente si quieres que se escuche bien.
En esta imagen pudes ver como puedes conectarlo






1_ ¿Necesito usar Cross-overs? ¿De ser asi cuantos y para que?

Para lo que tu pretendes hacer no necesariamente

2_ ¿Encuentran algun problema con el sistema de audio que tengo planeado armar?

No hay problema,es el mismo sistema de un auto

3_ No entiendo nada de cross-overs ¿Todos los equipos de musica los usan?

Unos si,otros no.
4_ ¿En que me cambiaria el no usar cross-over?

como dije antes,no es necesario usarlo

5_ ¿Puedo quemar el woofer si dejo que le lleguen frecuencias mas altas de las que soporta? (lo lei en un foro y no logro entender porque)

No creo,un woofer esta ideado para trabajar a un cierto rango de frecuencias,si le llegan mas altas o mas bajas simplemente no se van a escuchar bien


Para el subwoofer vas a necesitar otro amplificador mas potente si quieres que se escuche bien.
En esta imagen pudes ver como puedes conectarlo







Aquí esta la imagen


----------



## jose monti (Feb 15, 2014)

para Sub Woofer Sony XS-GTX121L. si no queres que suene los medios y agudos. podes poner un divisor de frecuencia pasivo,.


----------



## Matiasd (Feb 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Sobre el cross over para el sub woofer: ¿Cambiaria notablemente el sonido?¿Vale la pena gastar 300 pesos en eso?
y sobre el amplificador para el sub woofer: ¿Se escuchara mejor? o ¿solo es para aprovechar la potencia de este?

Es que no tengo demasiado dinero para gastar en esto, y una potencia para el sub woofer implicaria un gasto mayor.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chispas81 (Feb 16, 2014)

cierto,mejor un cross-over para subwoofer,y con un amplificador mejor aun. Sin amplificador no vas a menear bien el subwoofer


----------

